# How good is this P45 Xfire board.



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186148


----------



## DOM (Jul 23, 2008)

idk but im sure its 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single max @16,dual @ x8 speed) 

thats what the other P45's are showing


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxconn has been putting out some very nice boards but I do not know if that is one of them. The Asus P5Q Pro is awesome though. P45 looks better than X48 in many ways.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Foxconn has been putting out some very nice boards but I do not know if that is one of them. The Asus P5Q Pro is awesome though. P45 looks better than X48 in many ways.



yes, i have to agree with you, although the p45 xfire is 8x8 and they oc like a mofo


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

im having some mobo problems and im trying to fidna way to juggle and get  better off .. if im getting a new mobo i want it to be xfire.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxconns are very nice and stable.. They just dont OC very well at all from my experience.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

An x38/48 would be best for xfire http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1472/intel_p45_vs_x48_crossfire_performance/index.html but the P45s OC like a mofo and some can reach 650FSB+


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

whats a good affordable oc p45 with xfire?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123





> I called Biostar sales, and asked if this motherboard supports *raid.* They gave me inaccurate information and told me it did, *it DOES NOT*. Their website was also not up to date at the time, and appeared to state that it did support raid. They've changed it since then. Windows only sees 3gb of RAM. *RAM is not running to full potential only 800mhz. Overclocking presets are very limited on a q6600*.



This worries me


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

It has ICH10 and the raid board is ICH10R. That idiot should have done some research first. And he obviously has no clue what the hell hes talking about. "Windows only sees 3gb of RAM" I WONDER WHY


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 23, 2008)

Newegg reveiws are basically good for a LOL that's all. Written by n00bs many of which wouldn't know where to plug in the power cable at the wall...

BioStar has made some great OCing boards. Not all..but some are.

I still find Asus to be the one make I always return to...I hope it stays that way...but The DFI boards work well once you master them.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It has ICH10 and the raid board is ICH10R. That idiot should have done some research first. And he obviously has no clue what the hell hes talking about. "Windows only sees 3gb of RAM" I WONDER WHY



i ignored the 3 gb thing but the rest was too hard not to ignore .. so that biostar oc's well?


----------



## Laykun (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're going for crossfire then go less than an X38/X48, or equivelant with 2x FULL 16x PCI-E buses. I made the same mistake, and after going for an X48 I haven't looked back. 

A gigabye GA-X48-DS3 isn't that much more than a cheap P45, and it's definitely worth the extra few bucks.

P35 and P45 chipsets are not recommended for crossfire.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

im broke 

100 us dollars more for 8 % .. i dont think so 

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761


----------



## Laykun (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're broke then why are you throwing money away on crossfire when you can't even get the most out of it?

My previous was a P35, and I can tell you it wasn't just framerates. Most of the time they were fine, but it was buggyness on the chipset, which included stuttering and corruption.

Mind you I did come up from a 16x 4x P35 configuration, so that could have been one of my issues.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

I just want to keep my options open


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2008)

Laykun said:


> If you're going for crossfire then go less than an X38/X48, or equivelant with 2x FULL 16x PCI-E buses. I made the same mistake, and after going for an X48 I haven't looked back.
> 
> A gigabye GA-X48-DS3 isn't that much more than a cheap P45, and it's definitely worth the extra few bucks.
> 
> P35 and P45 chipsets are not recommended for crossfire.



There are currently no GPUs that fully saturate the PCI-E 1.0a 16x slot.

The PCI-E 2.0 8x slot is roughly equal in bandwidth to the previously mentioned slot.

You came from a P35 chipset, with 16x/4x on PCI-E 1.0a/1.1 (depending on board). That's a massive difference even to go to a P45 with 8x/8x PCI-E 2.0.

I would not recommend P35 for Xfire, but a P45 based board IS a viable option.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186148



those are very good boards


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> those are very good boards



How are the o/c's on it?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> How are the o/c's on it?



very well , just about as good as a p35


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Laykun said:


> If you're going for crossfire then go less than an X38/X48, or equivelant with 2x FULL 16x PCI-E buses. I made the same mistake, and after going for an X48 I haven't looked back.
> 
> A gigabye GA-X48-DS3 isn't that much more than a cheap P45, and it's definitely worth the extra few bucks.
> 
> P35 and P45 chipsets are not recommended for crossfire.



What the hell are you talking about  a P45 is better than a X38\48 in MANY areas. PCIE 2.0 offers the same bandwidth @ 8x as PCIE @ 16x. P45 also OCs several galaxies ahead of any X-based chipset. (Try getting 600-650FSB+ on a X-based chipset without insane cooling, I dare you) The only part of your post that makes any sence is advising against a P35 for CF. P35s can only do 8x4 in CF, so their a poor choice if wanting to go CF.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

P45 is garbage for crossfire: http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1472/intel_p45_vs_x48_crossfire_performance/index.html















You lose a LOT of performance!


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> P45 is garbage for crossfire: http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1472/intel_p45_vs_x48_crossfire_performance/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Asus_P5Q_Deluxe__P45_Chipset_with_DDR2/?page=1

6-10% loss in CF at high resolutions (IMO, not worth the £40-60 price difference) but look at all the other tests, better or on par.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Ket unless the p45 does higher than 570fsb it's not light years aheasd of my x48



The Biostar P45 Tpower holds the World Record for highest FSB with 724Mhz 

It did 645Mhz on Air, and 724 was with LN2 I believe.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> The Biostar P45 Tpower holds the World Record for highest FSB with 724Mhz
> 
> It did 645Mhz on Air, and 724 was with LN2 I believe.



okay thats was not under normal circumstances thats was using dry ice / phase etc with massive voltage , read some reviews the normal max fsb on air is about 500 to 560 fsb. The same as a x38/x48, dark why would you even post that. Are you really saying hes gonna break 700 FSB? I can tell you my x38 has hit 578 on room temp air, and on extremes forum there are several x48 touching 580 to 590fsb.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay thats was not under normal circumstances thats was using dry ice / phase etc , read some reviews the normal max fsb on air is about 500 to 560 fsb.



600 is acheivable on a good air setup.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> 600 is acheivable on a good air setup.



okay show me because I have just read 5 reviews with Gigabyte and Asus P45 boards and none have broken 600 all were around 560 top fsb with e8500 chips and normal voltage and  air cooling. X48 boards reach 600FSB aswell on air. The only advantage some p45 board have is tri fire on some. Still back on topic the P45 is a very good board.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Asus_P5Q_Deluxe__P45_Chipset_with_DDR2/?page=1
> 
> 6-10% loss in CF at high resolutions (IMO, not worth the £40-60 price difference) but look at all the other tests, better or on par.



They only test the games at 800x600 on low settings so there's not going to be a bottleneck.  If you play at that resolution then get a P45.  If not then get an X48/X38 or your wasting a load of performance.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

has anyone read the link ive posted re p45 vs x48/x38 CF?

wrt fsb .. if it can do 500 fsb im good.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761



> we are not sure that at this price it is worth the 5% Crossfire performance gain.



that quote is re p45 vs x48


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761
> 
> 
> 
> that quote is re p45 vs x48



5% CF gain (on avg) and a £40-60 price difference. Not worth it.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.madshrimps.be/vbulletin/f22/crossfire-performance-intel-x48-vs-p45-vs-x38-vs-p35-45871/

Seems that tweaktown used 16+4 and that's why the performance suffered so much.  If you get an 8+8 then the difference is negligable


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

I know im gonna be crossfiring on my P45 when I get it(and the money )


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

how many fan headers on these boards


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

Get yourself a fan controller, they're only ~$10 and you get 6 extra headers at the expense of one Molex


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

link to a nice one


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136404

I dont know anywhere that ships to Jamaica though


----------



## Darknova (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay thats was not under normal circumstances thats was using dry ice / phase etc with massive voltage , read some reviews the normal max fsb on air is about 500 to 560 fsb. The same as a x38/x48, dark why would you even post that. Are you really saying hes gonna break 700 FSB? I can tell you my x38 has hit 578 on room temp air, and on extremes forum there are several x48 touching 580 to 590fsb.



http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showthread.php?t=190922 - here he says he did 630Mhz on AIR, and it still booted at 645 on AIR. (The e8500 result is the chip under cascade, Board under AIR)

http://www.nordichardware.com/news,7880.html - here again, it states 645Mhz on AIR, possibly even 675, but there's no definited answer. May well be water or phase.

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/news.html?news=MzMyODMsLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdCwsLDE= - and again just to back this all up, 645Mhz on AIR.

This board shows exactly what the P45 chipset is capable of. I never said 700Mhz was attainable on air, but 600 is, as has been proved.

The P45 is a fantastic chipset and has proven to be the best overclocking chipset (just like the P35 did when it was released).

Also, from all the reviews I've read of Asus and Gigabyte boards, virtually none of them bothered to go above 500Mhz due to them using quads for testing. If you have links to ones using 45nm duals please PM me them, I cant find any


----------



## btarunr (Jul 23, 2008)

For its price it looks great. Foxconn sold a P35 + ICH9 (no RAID) board for the same price. This one comes with RAID, 2x PCI-E 2.0 x8 in Crossfire. Good deal.


----------



## Laykun (Jul 24, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> What the hell are you talking about  a P45 is better than a X38\48 in MANY areas. PCIE 2.0 offers the same bandwidth @ 8x as PCIE @ 16x. P45 also OCs several galaxies ahead of any X-based chipset. (Try getting 600-650FSB+ on a X-based chipset without insane cooling, I dare you) The only part of your post that makes any sence is advising against a P35 for CF. P35s can only do 8x4 in CF, so their a poor choice if wanting to go CF.



Calm down mate. For starters, if you're hitting 600-650mhz FSB on your board then I doubt your CPU will be holding out very well. I'm sitting on 450FSB and my CPU is the limit (read q6600 under water). 

Second of all, I had a bad experience with P35 boards, and had read the Tweaktown review, which doesn't look good for the P45. 

Third. P35s do 16x 4x in crossfire, get your facts right. 

Fourth, if you're going for high end crossfire, then it's usually common sense to combine high end graphics cards with a high end CPU, and in this case for crossfire a high end motherboard helps as well. It's only natural to recommend that he gets the most compatible and solid hardware at a fairly decent price, and you can pick up an X38 mobo pretty cheap if you look in the right places.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 24, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> This worries me



In general people who rely on newegg reviews worry me (FTL) - need to research all buys 

Investigate your options  FTW


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

owned ... anyway i discovered its a psu i need and not a mbo .. so head over to the psu thread

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=898539#post898539


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> okay show me because I have just read 5 reviews with Gigabyte and Asus P45 boards and none have broken 600 all were around 560 top fsb with e8500 chips and normal voltage and  air cooling. X48 boards reach 600FSB aswell on air. The only advantage some p45 board have is tri fire on some. Still back on topic the P45 is a very good board.



Head over to extremesystems forums and you will see the board filled with topics showing 650FSB's and higher


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 24, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> Head over to extremesystems forums and you will see the board filled with topics showing 650FSB's and higher



eh..you probably wouldn't so here are some links (all under air)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190801
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=192511

messed up with the editing, can someone merge this?


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 24, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> owned ... anyway i discovered its a psu i need and not a mbo .. so head over to the psu thread
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=898539#post898539



well when you decide you want a new motherboard the Biostar TPower IP45 is a great overclocker, probably better then the younger brother TForce. Newegg and Zipzoomfly has it, ZZF has it for less 
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008785&prodlist=celebros


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

*I stand corrected the reviews I read were just not good*



Darknova said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showthread.php?t=190922 - here he says he did 630Mhz on AIR, and it still booted at 645 on AIR. (The e8500 result is the chip under cascade, Board under AIR)
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.com/news,7880.html - here again, it states 645Mhz on AIR, possibly even 675, but there's no definited answer. May well be water or phase.
> 
> ...



Dark I was flat wrong my Bad, you have a heart felt apology coming so here it is!!!!!


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 25, 2008)

read the the thread in the second link i posted there is others saying the FSB they pulled on air as well 
Dude it's not that hard to believe, the P45's are great boards for their price, most of them beat the x38 chipset and some are on par with the x48 chipset.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Darknova said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showthread.php?t=190922 - here he says he did 630Mhz on AIR, and it still booted at 645 on AIR. (The e8500 result is the chip under cascade, Board under AIR)
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.com/news,7880.html - here again, it states 645Mhz on AIR, possibly even 675, but there's no definited answer. May well be water or phase.
> 
> ...



http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Asus_Maximus_II_Formula_Intel_P45_Motherboard/?page=4
here is a review with a q6600 and E8500


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> read the the thread in the second link i posted there is others saying the FSB they pulled on air as well
> Dude it's not that hard to believe, the P45's are great boards for their price, most of them beat the x38 chipset and some are on par with the x48 chipset.



apparently you missed my post DUDE  I also never said it wasn't a good board.


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> apparently you missed my post DUDE  I also never said it wasn't a good board.


When i said good i guess i mean that it wasn't hard to believe it could reach such high FSB's 
I think i was making it while you were making yours. yep big time difference but i was also watching a video so...
sorry about that


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 25, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i ignored the 3 gb thing but the rest was too hard not to ignore .. so that biostar oc's well?



I own this Biostar board, and I've been quite happy with it. I'd say it's better than my p35 Blood Iron, with about as many OC features. I've seen 539 fsb on it so far.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I own this Biostar board, and I've been quite happy with it. I'd say it's better than my p35 Blood Iron, with about as many OC features. I've seen 539 fsb on it so far.



is that with your quad because if so thats giant.


----------

